# Wanted:Boarders in Dutchess County,Ny



## Truteno (Sep 14, 2009)

Tired of dealing with the drama at barns? Come board with us! we have a beautiful private facility with new indoor, outdoor and amazing trails. Quality care is provided for your horses. Full time barn manager and instructor for lessons. Choice of pellets or shavings. Premium feed with whatever vitamins,nutrients or minerals your horse needs. Quality hay. Lessons for all ages and showing available. Large turnout areas with large amounts of grass and outdoor sheds. Please refer to the email in the craigslist post for contact.

horse board indoor, outdoor, trails

Thanks!


----------



## Truteno (Sep 14, 2009)

UPDATE!

We now have a website!

A Bit Un-Stable - Home


----------

